# Can someone identify this please



## Little Sourpuss (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi
I have a 2 acre property that is being taken over by what I think are grape vines. They are killing off the trees. The previous owner was elderly and did no upkeep. Now I keep bees and if these are grapes I would like to keep some of it but in a controlled manner. http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o716/jagsparris/Mobile Uploads/20180808_204214_zpstpegopzz.jpg

Not sure but the leaves around the grapes may be from the tree is killing.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't think those are grapes... I am no horticulturist, so let's see what others think.


----------



## Little Sourpuss (Aug 8, 2018)

Currents maybe? Perhaps something poisonous.


----------



## Little Sourpuss (Aug 8, 2018)

Here is a pic of the leaf.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o716/jagsparris/Mobile Uploads/20180808_204207_zpsjcpfj2gs.jpg


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh, I see. The principal reason I said that I did not think those were grapes, based on the first picture, was the very non-grapey leaves. However, the second picture has much more grapey leaves. I now infer that the leaves in the first picture are from the tree that this vine is wrapped around. Is my inference correct?


----------



## Little Sourpuss (Aug 8, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, I see. The principal reason I said that I did not think those were grapes, based on the first picture, was the very non-grapey leaves. However, the second picture has much more grapey leaves. I now infer that the leaves in the first picture are from the tree that this vine is wrapped around. Is my inference correct?


Yep. So if they are then what's the best way to take them? The ground is a major tripping hazard. Do grapes vines spread and then re-root?


----------



## JustJoe (Aug 9, 2018)

They look like vitus riparia - a common wild grape. They are nearly indestructible so you can cut them back to whatever you would like them to be and then manage them in the future.


----------



## BrewerClub (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks like a creeping vine that one of my neighbor's has on my fence. Have to keep cutting it off.


----------



## KevinL (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks like Riparia to me. I've got it all over my yard and climbing up into trees and everything. Do whatever you want with them, they will come back, and with a vengeance. I've got one Riparia by a stump that I've mowed maybe a dozen times and it doesn't seem any worse for wear.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 9, 2018)

Get some roundup and spray all the leaves. It won't hurt your tree if you only get it on the bark. After 4-7 days you should see the vines all wilting. you can then cut them off. Roundup gets into the roots so it's usually pretty good at killing stuff.


----------



## Little Sourpuss (Aug 11, 2018)

Fantastic. Thanks for all the helpful replies.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 11, 2018)

Little Sourpuss said:


> Fantastic. Thanks for all the helpful replies.



Try and minimize the craft beers and IPA’s in the house too. Also make sure you get rid of any unknown independent bands, wes Anderson movies, Urban Outfitters & Whole Foods. 
We’ll get these pesky bearded flannel shirt pests under control for ya!


----------



## JustJoe (Aug 16, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Try and minimize the craft beers and IPA’s in the house too. Also make sure you get rid of any unknown independent bands, wes Anderson movies, Urban Outfitters & Whole Foods.
> We’ll get these pesky bearded flannel shirt pests under control for ya!


Do we minimize the beers by drinking them quickly?


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 16, 2018)

JustJoe said:


> Do we minimize the beers by drinking them quickly?


Always works for me


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Aug 17, 2018)

Little Sourpuss said:


> Fantastic. Thanks for all the helpful replies.



The first image looks like a pear leaf, so if it is growing wild, it could be the offspring of a Bradford pear (considered an invasive species in some parts). But the grape looks to be a fox grape vs. a frost grape. Just the opinion of a 'budding' dendrologist.


----------

